
Show HN: A simple offline-first app to track your reps in the gym - evanspa
Developer here.  Thanks for checking out my app, Riker.  In case anyone is
curious, the iOS app is native, written in Obj-C.  The Riker web app is written
using React and Redux.  The REST API is written in Clojure and the backend is
Postgres.<p>Although there is also a fully functional web version of Riker, the app is
preferred since it supports offline mode, provides Watch App and integrates with
Apple&#x27;s Health app.<p>Will be happy to answer any questions.<p>App Store link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;riker&#x2F;id1196920730?mt=8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;riker&#x2F;id1196920730?mt=8</a>
Web link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rikerapp.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rikerapp.com</a>
======
tgarma1234
This is a good idea that I think touches on a pain point that everyone who
goes to the gym experiences. I use the app Endomondo, which is fantastic for
tracking walking or running outside but limited in terms of what gets recorded
for any other type of exercise. Honestly I wish there was some kind of
magnetized transmitter thingy that I could just stick on the barbell or kettle
bell that would automatically sync reps to my phone with some kind of motion
sensor gyrometer. Or smart dumbbells that my apple watch syncs with so it
automatically records reps and weight.

In terms of "internet of things" solving a problem like that, viz. linking up
all the stuff in the gym to my apple watch so that I can get fine grained
stats about my workouts, would be flippin golden.

~~~
evanspa
Agreed - it would be really great to have automatic recording of reps like we
have for steps, but as you pointed out, you would need "smart equipment" and
"smart free weights," which are either very far off from happening, or won't
happen, which is why I built Riker. Being able to record reps from the Apple
Watch is the most friction-less for me so far.

~~~
tgarma1234
Well here you go: [http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/04/24/google-
fit-v1-64-for...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/04/24/google-
fit-v1-64-for-wear-2-0-can-now-identify-strength-training-exercises-and-
automatically-count-reps-apk-download/)

Given the battery issues of apple devices and the extremely limited nature of
apple health, I have to say I am ever more interested in switching to the
android ecosystem. Having a watch that makes fitness tracking effortless
across a variety of activities without having to constantly tend to button
pushing would be fantastic. Especially if said device didn't require an online
course in battery management to last more than a year.

